
I Became an Engineering Director (By Becoming a Software Engineer Again) - fmccaffrey
https://product.hubspot.com/blog/external-eng-onboarding
======
christopherslee
Disclaimer: I also recently started at HubSpot and am currently enjoying my
embedding phase immensely.

The whole embedding onboarding is awesome and I think it raises the question
of how engineering leaders can go through cycles of leading and refreshing
their technology skills. I believe many people fear leadership tracks because
they don’t want to lose touch with their technical skills.

~~~
fmccaffrey
That's awesome, Chris! Thanks for reading. How far along are you in the
process?

~~~
christopherslee
I'm 5 months in. About to wrap up my 2nd rotation, and move on to my 3rd and
final rotation!

~~~
fmccaffrey
Best of luck in your final rotation - I hope you really enjoy it.

